# bolt action shotguns



## texasguy (Jun 17, 2004)

does anybody have bolt action shotgun?


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

I have a 16 ga. bolt action that has a 2 shot clip that I picked up in 1963. The stock is quite short and I use it as a training gun for first time hunters, particularly youth. I would rather teach them to hunt with that weapon than a pump or semi auto because it makes them take the time to make the first shot count.


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

When I teach young or new shooters to "make the first shot count" shooting pumps or auto's I will only let them put in one shell at a time, after they show they can handle it they get two. Bolt shotguns are obsolete.


----------

